#  VHF   2013

## DL8RCB

VHFDX

  :


         EME-  ,         ,         ,  .            .
               UA4HTS, RW4HW, UA4HAK  ,     ,       ( )  .
       , ,      ,       ,   .

1.   .
2. , , .
3.     ,       .
4.  , ,  , .
5. ,   ,      .

  :

1.      .     -; 12-13  2013.
2.          
      -   .
      -    .
      -  .
      -   .
      - 
      -  .
      - SDR  .
            23 , ,   ,     ,       ,      .
        ,    ,    :           .         ,   .       ,     .      ;  , .
        , ,      ,     ..           ,          ,    ..   -     ,             ..     .
3.   . .
4.         .       .    (1 ) 2000-3000   - 1200-2000      .  2 ,    ,  100-200.  
 ,  - 70    ,  -   , ,  5.
       ,  ,          . 
    ,    ,           web-      ,              .
5.       ,   ,       
       .

 ,
UA4HTS, RW4HW, UA4HAK.

----------


## HAZ

...,       ,   ,  .

----------

